# Many thanks from erac



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

On behalf of the Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club I would like to extend my sincere thanks to Chris Newman, Chairman of the Federation of British Herpetologists, for getting our event today back on track. Without him, it would not have happened!

Many of you have offered donations to FBH funds to assist the fight against animal rights extremists. These will be gratefully accepted. You can make cheques payable to the Federation of British Herpetologists and send them to my home address which you can find on the ERAC website – www.essexreptiles.com. I will then forward these on to the FBH treasurer, Colin Clark (no relation!). 

Going forward you can assist further by joining the nearest reptile club/society to where you live, and if they are not already affiliated to the FBH, convince them they must be - it is only by pulling together that these extremists can be beaten once and for all!

I would also like to thank the Clubs and Exhibitors who have supported ERAC over the past week or so and the event today – your support and co-operation was greatly appreciated!

Finally, many thanks to every visitor attending today and showing their support. We had a fantastic turn out (a record!) and hope everyone had a good day.

Connie, on behalf of

Peter Clark
Chairman
Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Connie and all at ERAC 
we should be thanking you all for your hard work in getting the show to go ahead
totally agree that we need to show support to our hobby,both locally and nationally. 
really hope the actions of a few extremist do not put ERAC off holding any future shows

once again thank you for your hard work


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well done ! i thought it was one of the best shows i have been too..well done once again to all the organisers!


----------



## cobbsie (Mar 26, 2009)

Great!!
As a first show I was amazed at how good it was and how many exhibitors and browsers there were

Fantastic show!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

That was our second show, didnt recognize anyone, but hey I wasnt looking rofl.
And I doubt anyone was looking for me either :whistling2:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I donated a couple of quid :2thumb:

How much was raised in the end?


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

:notworthy:well done on getting the show going despite opposition! was a great day!
i got there later then i planned but it was still cool! thanks for persevering!


----------



## mieze09 (Sep 1, 2009)

I after a very long hard thought I went there too even if I was not feeling so good but it was a very long way to go there from London as there were engineering works and the trains were replaced by buses :roll: but it was worth it on the end :2thumb: and I had a great day.:flrt:

So well done to everyone who made this even happen I really loved it.: victory:


----------



## c_oz (Sep 19, 2009)

*erac show*

Hey
This is my first post and also my first show we have ever been to today - it was wicked!!! Well done Connie and all the ERAC guys - we loved it! :flrt:

Bought a couple of cool new animals too - a normal royal and a chile rose - really pleased with them.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Great show, great day, great to see everyone pulling together to keep to rules and make the day a success.

Great event organisers too!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd to love to know how many people came through the doors on Sunday? 

I donated a couple of quid too


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats on a cracking show, we had a brilliant time, totally knackered though!


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm shattered too - took today off! Glad you enjoyed it - makes all the hard work worthwhile 




Crownan said:


> Congrats on a cracking show, we had a brilliant time, totally knackered though!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Connie_F said:


> I'm shattered too - took today off! Glad you enjoyed it - makes all the hard work worthwhile


Thanks to you all, and well done.


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank’s everyone for your kind comments and your donations. We raised nearly £350.—in our ‘Fighting Fund’ box. 

Our thanks go to Elaine Toland for initiating all the media attention – we had over 1000 people (a record!) through the door – including our friends from the APA  :lol:. Maybe we should employ Ms Toland as our Advertising Consultant/Fund raiser in the future?

ERAC will donate door money taken at the event to the FBH’s Fighting Fund!


Connie


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Done Connie and ERAC  We all had a great day and the condition's were fab not to hot not to cold just perfect lots of space  to move around too.

I even had the pleasure of chatting to an Anti twice LOL was so nice to see everyone pulling togeather to make it a lovley event 

Thanks again Paula x


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Well Done Connie and ERAC  We all had a great day and the condition's were fab not to hot not to cold just perfect lots of space  to move around too.
> 
> I even had the pleasure of chatting to an Anti twice LOL was so nice to see everyone pulling togeather to make it a lovley event
> 
> Thanks again Paula x


:gasp: how did the chat go ?


----------



## mieze09 (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually think that there were yesterday at the ERAC Reptile Show also some people of the Animal Protection Agency as I have been stoped by a man and women and being ask if I'am going to the reptile show and I told them what is your business what I'am doing and then they told me did you know that the show is wrong cruel and I said to them not more than you asking me. :devil: 

Has anyone else been asked yesterday ?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Connie_F said:


> We raised nearly £350.—in our ‘Fighting Fund’ box... ....we had over 1000 people (a record!) through the door


Nice!! Very good


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Pete Q said:


> :gasp: how did the chat go ?


 Said she knew nothing about snakes then asked if they ate live LOL

next visit asked if she bought 2 would she get a discount I told her could she accomodate 2? and don't buy on impulse LOL 
p x


----------

